# Severe Ick!



## DustyBZoo (Sep 21, 2009)

I am currently trying to rid my tank of a severe ick outbreak. It's 120g with an eheim wet/dry filter. I have a young clown knife, some black skirt tetras, some bleeding hearts, silver dollars, and two small clown loaches. I have been using QuIck Cure at half strength for 5 days now with no results. Water quality is good, temps at 82, lights are off, feeding been reduced. I just don't know what to do.

I'm thinking of changing to another medication. If I do what should I try and what should I do to my water before adding another med?
Thanks,
D.


----------



## DustyBZoo (Sep 21, 2009)

Also the severity in the tank seems weird. I have 3 silver dollars and only one shows severe coverage of spots. The clown knife only seems to have a few spots. The bleeding heart tetras are covered, and 2 out four black skirts are covered.
My biggest concerens are for the Clown knife and the clown loaches.....


----------



## fighttest (Jun 25, 2009)

get a 12watt uv filter and stick it in and use it with the medication it will kill off free floating bacteria and fix any green water you have


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Crank the temperature up to 30°C/86°F slowly. Ick stops reproducing at that temperature, so problem solved essentially.

Interestingly, Ick dies at 32°C/89.5°F too.

Read up a bit and monitor your fish as you rise the temperature. I had an outbreak in my convict breeding tank and didn't want to medicate with fry present. This cured them in no time at all with no side effects!


Edit: Make sure you are at the 30°C mark at least though, anything up to 30°C will only speed the life cycle and spur it on. 

Alternatively, if you think your running out of time to treat it, bring the temperature down as far as possible. At 18°C the cycle take 10-12 days to complete.


Edit 2: And also make sure to keep the temperature at 30°C+ for at least 10 days.


----------



## DustyBZoo (Sep 21, 2009)

I have been using quick cure yet it seems to be ineffective. If I start using aquarisol do I need to water change?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

If you're going to switch meds you should do a water change and run fresh carbon for 24 hours before starting the new treatment. Once you start the new treatment take the carbon out.


----------



## DustyBZoo (Sep 21, 2009)

I would have to get another filter to run carbon. Right now I only use biological filtration.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Not wise to mix medications . If you switch, you will need to run carbon to remove residue from previous treatment. 
Product Quick Cure at half dose might take seven to ten days but it is at half dose you should be using it, due to clown loaches. You indicate water parameters are good? what does this mean? please provide test results for ammoinia,nitrites,and nitrAtes.
Ammonia and nitrites should be zero and nitrAtes no higher than 20ppm. Follow the directions on the medication with regard to extended treatment.


----------



## DustyBZoo (Sep 21, 2009)

Good and Bad news. Good news is that my silver dollar who had it the worse is looking better, bad news I lost 2 bleeding heart tetras and 2 silver hatchets and my pictus cat 2 days ago. All in all I've relearned an important lesson, patience. I've always known that you should not put fish in a tank all at once, but that's kinda what I did.....
Live and Learn.

My water is looking good: 10ppm nitrate, 0ppm nitrite, ph7.0

I will stick it out with the quick cure. Odds are I'm being impatient and it is working. Anyways I'm not going to add anymore filtration. I was doing a little over half dose (80 drops instead of 60 for 120g) I've recently did a 40% water change and I think I will go down to 60 drops.
My knife fish seems almost unaffected by the whole ordeal. He's only got a couple of spots which I think are gone now.
My clown loaches are hiding and had a few more spots. I hope they pull through.
I'll just have to cross my fingers and see.....


----------

